# PLease help to ID



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

I collected this plant 3 weeks ago and now grow in tank but do not know what is it, please help TO id IT ??? In the leaves there are some spines. I guess may be one kind of ANUBIAS or one new of BUCEPHALANDRA 



Small one


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Where was it collected (what country?, what kind of habitat? sunny location, or shady?)
Was it growing under or near water? 

It looks like it was grown emersed when collected. This is just a guess, but it looks like a member of the goldenrod genus (Solidago).


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> Where was it collected (what country?, what kind of habitat? sunny location, or shady?)
> Was it growing under or near water?
> 
> It looks like it was grown emersed when collected. This is just a guess, but it looks like a member of the goldenrod genus (Solidago).


I am from Viet Nam. I collected in the rainforest and it grow emerse, now after growing three weeks still alive and growing well submerse. I will take a pictures and update soon. Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Now I doubt that it is a goldenrod (Solidago). They are mostly in North America and they are not shade plants. It still looks like one. Has it grown new leaves in your aquarium?


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> Now I doubt that it is a goldenrod (Solidago). They are mostly in North America and they are not shade plants. It still looks like one. Has it grown new leaves in your aquarium?


I do not know goldenrod (Solidago) but after searching Google may be not submersed plant? The plant I collected can suibmerse well with some new leaves that similar with emerse leaves. I will post pics later. I collected that plant growed on wood and rock at that place not much sunny. I try to grow emerse to see the flower, hope some one can help to ID. Thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello tien13378,

as far as I know, Solidago species are terrestrial plants from countries with colder, non-tropic climate. If I had the information that Your plant was collected in Germany, I would think it might also be e.g. a Crepis or Hieracium species, that are also plants of more dry, open, and non-tropical areas. 

The problem is, here are too few, if any, users knowing the extraordinarily rich and diverse (and surely partly not well explored) flora of Vietnam and adjacent areas.
Most plants are best ID'ed by flowers and/or fruits. By collecting plants it's good to watch them.

And again, it would be best if You would make contact to experts in Your country knowing the local flora, and/or to get literature about it.

-Heiko


----------



## pearldanny (Mar 11, 2011)

that first one almost looks like crpyt sp. parva but ive never seen it emersed


----------

